
A Whirlwind Tutorial on Creating Really Teensy ELF Executables for Linux (2005) - d0mine
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html
======
klagermkii
"Secondly, it turns out that, contrary to all my expectations, the executable
bit can be dropped from the p_flags field. It turns out that the readable and
executable bits are redundant: either one will imply the other."

Wonder if this will still work with processors that use NX-bits, or if that is
set outside the ELF header.

Can't entirely tell since there seems to be some kind of backwards
compatibility hack on x86 for legacy apps that might have been unaware of the
potential for NX:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/94068/](https://lwn.net/Articles/94068/)

------
ianpurton
I read this article and enjoyed it so I guess my geek level is pretty high.
But the author? He's a completely different level of geek.

Being able to write about a subject like this and keep it entertaining.
Genius.

------
zmodem
That article inspired me to learn about rolling executables by hand for Linux,
Mac and Windows: [http://www.hanshq.net/making-
executables.html](http://www.hanshq.net/making-executables.html)

------
SPHINXc--
Reminds me of my C-- days. Awesome article.

------
musicnarcoman
That was a good laugh! Now back to work..

